# 942 problem - audio no video



## cocokola (Jan 16, 2003)

posted this elsewhere, no responses so..

A search didn't pop up anything obvious in the forums..

I just installed a 942, and everything was working great, but three times since I installed it last night the system seems to be working, but changing channels I suddenly get no video:

I can see the on-screen display when I change channels, and I get audio, but no video. Changing channels I again can see the channel info on the OSD, but no video. A check switch test passes fine. I see one green light on the front display (tv1 I believe).

Anyone have any ideas what might cause this, or potential solutions?

thanks in advance, and apologies if this was answered before, but I uncovered nothing recent.

-CoCoKo


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I've not seen or read of this happening either. It could very well be that your 942 is bad. Before you call Tech Support, please try the following:

If you haven't already, try a "warm boot" by pressing and holding in the front panel power button for 10 seconds. It will take a while to reboot. If it doesn't come on by itself, power it on with the remote.

If the warm boot doesn't help, do a "cold boot". Power off the 942 and unplug it for at least 30 seconds. Longer would be good. Then plug it back in and turn it on.

I doubt that these will help, but it won't hurt to try. Your next step will be to call Dish. Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I had a new problem show it's ugly head. I turned on (out of standby) the receiver, the software appears to be fine, menu works, guide, DVR list, show info, etc ... but no video/audo. Tried different channels, SD, HD, OTA, Recorded, nothing shows up. All the info looks good, but just a black screen for the actual video/audio. Definetly not an ouput problem since the guide, menu, etc ... shows up, but rather a tuner problem of some sort. I hit PIP and the windowed tuner works, I hit swap and it moved to main screen and now PIP is black. I hit the power button to put it back in standby and then hit power again, now no video/audio and PIP doesn't do anything. At this point I did a soft reset and everything came back. Very strange. Oh, about 15 minutes or so before this everything was fine.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Rob,
This is the second report I have seen of this problem. A reboot fixed that user's problem as well. I have not seen any reports of it happening a second time. Please keep me informed, and I will pass this along after the holiday.


----------



## HDTV55 (May 9, 2003)

Mike Johnson said:


> Rob,
> This is the second report I have seen of this problem. A reboot fixed that user's problem as well. I have not seen any reports of it happening a second time. Please keep me informed, and I will pass this along after the holiday.


It has happened to me three times now. Each time I was watching OTA HD. I havent had it happen while watching other satellite Chanel's. I have to reboot the machine. I dont loose audio, just video. It seems to be happening more and more.


----------



## Miles69 (Dec 24, 2005)

I also have had 3 video drop outs today, I did a hard boot it happened again I did a check switch and it happened again ... ETC. I does seem to have happened while watching OTA but can not tune to sat after the drop out. audio is great but I hate to use my new 55" HDTV as a radio !!!!!!


----------



## genski (May 10, 2005)

Mike Johnson said:


> Rob,
> This is the second report I have seen of this problem. A reboot fixed that user's problem as well. I have not seen any reports of it happening a second time. Please keep me informed, and I will pass this along after the holiday.


count me in! After 283 update, it happened to me Nth times but mine is little different. watching OTA HD during inclement weather and the video drops out, try other channel/s, menu, info and the audio is very good but no video at all. A reboot/check switch will solve the problem at the times but for me, its not accepted as a fixed :nono:


----------



## sonoma13 (Nov 12, 2005)

thats kinda weird-mine just started doin that yesterday also.I have audio and the channel banner but no video,even ota channels are doing that. The weird thing is that it is recording something at the same time its doing this and when I play it back through the dvr it shows the picture.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

It has happened to me two times since L283.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Are all of you using HDMI?


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Mike Johnson said:


> Are all of you using HDMI?


No, I am using component.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I merged the two threads together..


----------



## denier (Jan 8, 2004)

It happened yesterday for the first time since i installed it 2 weeks ago. did a cold boot and now ok. i it mixed up going back and forth from the dvr to ota a number of times.


----------



## barrsurf (Sep 20, 2005)

Mine did it tonight. I left OTA on fox to watch House. When I tried to rewind everything went black. I could watch pip, but couldn't watch the original


----------



## genski (May 10, 2005)

Mike Johnson said:


> Are all of you using HDMI?


I've both connections but use HDMI more often. neither component works but tv2 is fine. estrange!


----------



## cocokola (Jan 16, 2003)

for what it's worth, I have not had the audio / no video problem since it was installed. I'm hoping it was a fluke. 

It's interesting others are seeing a similar kind of problem though..

-CoCoKola


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Neil Derryberry said:


> I merged the two threads together..


Just an FYI, the problem I enountered may or may not be the same one this thread is referencing (which is why I started a new one). My problem involved loss of BOTH audio and video, not just video.



Mike Johnson said:


> Are all of you using HDMI?


Yes

Thanks


----------



## richardsp (Sep 21, 2005)

After 283, I've had the no video problem twice. Unplugging and replugging resolved the problem in both cases.


----------



## Manke (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes, I just had the same no video problem for the first time. I was watching sat, no DVR running, and through HDMI. TV 2 was not effected. Soft reboot put it straight.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

I have had the same problem since 283. I've seen both "video, no audio" and "not video, no audio". Soft reboot fixes it. Seems to happen when switching channels


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

I have this problem since 282 I believe. It has happened numerous times. I get sound, but no video except for the oncreen guide. A warm boot makes the video come back.


----------



## jpage4500 (Jul 30, 2005)

I've just run into this problem (and during watching football bowl games.. argh!)

Basically, TV1 worked just fine but when I did a PIP, TV2 would be a black screen with full audio. It persisted with or without PIP - basically TV2 was only playing audio on any channel - including the channel I was watching on TV1. The guide and everything seemed just fine.

Turning the unit off (standby) didn't do anything and the only way I could fix it was to soft reboot.


----------



## pcbelize (Dec 15, 2003)

I too have experienced the video loss problem while watching ota channels. It seems to happen when the ota signal drops below 50. Sometimes it only effects ota channels sometimes all channels. Temporarily fixed w/ reset.


----------



## tacked (Jan 2, 2006)

I too had this happen twice yesterday. In both cases, I had an OTA signal loss that did not recover immediately. The yellow message remianed on the screen and when I tried to change channels I got the audio without video condition. Needed to soft reboot to fix it.


----------



## kevin44 (Oct 7, 2005)

I am also having this problem. So far it's happened twice. I have had this unit for 4 months and the first it happened was a few weeks ago.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

kevin44 said:


> I am also having this problem. So far it's happened twice. I have had this unit for 4 months and the first it happened was a few weeks ago.


My wife's 942 had been *entirely trouble free* since she got it a little over two months ago. Two days ago and again yesterday the 942 presented with audio and guide/banner video being present, but no video picture from either the integral OTC tuner or TV1. (TV2 was entirely normal.)

Yesterday I called Dish and told them that I had run a Check Switch the day before and it had proven satisfactory. I held the power switch in for ~10 secs and that had solved the problem. Dish had me do that reboot again and that again "solved" the problem.

The Dish rep told me that it was a known issue and apologized. He got my software data and some other info from the Info Screen and indicated that that info was being funnekled to a group working on the problem.

I think it would help if those experiencing this problem get on the horn and call Dish.


----------



## kevin44 (Oct 7, 2005)

SaltiDawg- I will call them also and tell them. I hope they figure this out soon.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm trying to get some more specific info, but the latest I know is that several "A/V issues" are being worked on for the next release. I have no idea when, though.


----------



## Scott C. Edwards (Mar 2, 2005)

I've experienced the same problem on several occassions when OTA reception has fallen very low. A soft boot seems to take care of it. I have had it knock out both pip and main pictures. Once I was recording when this happened. When I checked the channel I was recording on, there was no picture. Later, when I called it up on the "my recordings" screen, it showed 0 minutes recorded and I could not access the recorded material. After a soft boot, I was able to watch the recorded program. This is something that definitely needs to be addressed.


----------



## timfitz99 (Jan 11, 2006)

I've gotten this a number of times... getting more frequent.

It's really frustrating to have to reboot each time. I'm using HDMI and optical TOSLINK audio for what it's worth.

The 942 is great when it works, but it's getting to be quite frustrating due to problems like this, audio sync (which is usually ok now), and occasional lockups.


----------



## kent6723 (Oct 12, 2004)

I got a replacement unit two days ago and I have started experiencing the same
problems. Sound but no video. Channel banner visible when I change channels.


----------



## cocokola (Jan 16, 2003)

This is sounding like it needs to be added to the bug list? I had it happen to me again once about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## cocokola (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok, It happened again last night. 

Today I tried playing back a few shows, and I am getting an error code 7.. no idea what that is just yet.. 

-CoCoKola


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Let me chime in also. Had the same thing happen to me about four times in the 10 days. Nothing before that time. Any changes happened that would have caused this situation. I had three instances where I had the channel descriptor on the screen with no audio or video on all channels, including the OTA. The fourth time (a couple days ago), I was able to see/hear OTA fine, but not the Dish channels. What kind of dish does everyone have that is experiencing this problem -- I have the Dish 1000 installed.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

I've also had the audio / no video senerio a few times. With me it's been only on one tuner while the other tuner seemed ok. I don't believe this never happened before 2.83.

Another weird thing that happened last week was I had 2 different audios coming in on the same channel. It lasted for about 10 minutes. I was so jumbled, I couldn't tell what the 2nd track was from - just that it seemed like 2 channels mixed together.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> My wife's 942 had been *entirely trouble free* since she got it a little over two months ago. Two days ago and again yesterday the 942 presented with audio and guide/banner video being present, but no video picture from either the integral OTC tuner or TV1. (TV2 was entirely normal.)
> 
> Yesterday I called Dish and told them that I had run a Check Switch the day before and it had proven satisfactory. I held the power switch in for ~10 secs and that had solved the problem. Dish had me do that reboot again and that again "solved" the problem.
> 
> ...


Just an update. I posted the above on 1/4/06 - to date I have not had a reoccurrence. (1/20/06)


----------



## jayna_95 (Jan 23, 2006)

I just experienced this problem (audio only/no video) for the first time last night. I've only had my 942 for a few days, but it had been working flawlessly. Suddenly yesterday, while watching the Seahawks/Panthers game (hd ota), I started getting signal loss messages even though the weather was perfect and my ota was working fine on the other input of my TV (Mits 73727). After a couple of these warnings, the picture went blank, but the audio remained (connected via hdmi to the TV, Toslink to the receiver). Now I couldn't get video on any channel, ota or sat. But audio was fine and the menu system was working. Therefore, it can't be a problem with the connection to the TV, but must have something to do with the video capture mechanism within the 942. Anyway, a soft reboot solved the problem for awhile. Several minutes later it happened again. A call to Dish support led to doing another soft reboot, a switch check and then success for the rest of the night. The support rep had no idea why this was happening, but it sounds like mine is not an isolated case. I hope this isn't something I have to live with or the 942 will be only marginally useful. I've been a ReplayTV owner for 5 years and have never had anything similar occur with their equipment.


----------



## wrzwaldo (Jan 23, 2006)

I just got off the phone with the support folks and what I was told was "Some TV/Monitor manufacturers are not following the HDMI specification and the TV/Monitor is the problem" (From an "internal memo"). I had to abandon the HDMI connection and go with the HD CVI connection on my new Phillips HD TV (No problems with the CVI). I also asked if there was a list of offending manufacturers and the reply was "Not at this time". 

Do we want to start a list here and see if we can make heads or tails of this?

Mine is

Phillips 30PW9100D


----------



## jayna_95 (Jan 23, 2006)

I think that's a red herring. My video was missing from component and HDMI outputs as well as the composite out from "tv2".


----------



## wrzwaldo (Jan 23, 2006)

jayna_95 said:


> I think that's a red herring. My video was missing from component and HDMI outputs as well as the composite out from "tv2".


I am inclined to agree with you. I just called back to see about getting a copy of the "internal memo" and was told no. So I'm calling smokescreen on the TV answer!


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

jayna_95 said:


> I just experienced this problem (audio only/no video) for the first time last night. I've only had my 942 for a few days, but it had been working flawlessly. Suddenly yesterday, while watching the Seahawks/Panthers game (hd ota), I started getting signal loss messages even though the weather was perfect and my ota was working fine on the other input of my TV (Mits 73727). After a couple of these warnings, the picture went blank, but the audio remained (connected via hdmi to the TV, Toslink to the receiver). Now I couldn't get video on any channel, ota or sat. But audio was fine and the menu system was working. Therefore, it can't be a problem with the connection to the TV, but must have something to do with the video capture mechanism within the 942. Anyway, a soft reboot solved the problem for awhile. Several minutes later it happened again. A call to Dish support led to doing another soft reboot, a switch check and then success for the rest of the night. The support rep had no idea why this was happening, but it sounds like mine is not an isolated case. I hope this isn't something I have to live with or the 942 will be only marginally useful. I've been a ReplayTV owner for 5 years and have never had anything similar occur with their equipment.


I installed my 942 on Sunday and got this same adventure during the same game... was double checking my OTA HD around 7:50p before my 8p ABC timer fired for DH (as a former 921 owner, I've very weary of timers not working). Saw the audio w/ guide/banners but no video on both component and HDMI connections. I thought maybe it had to do with the inactivity auto-shutoff setting (which I immediately disabled). Haven't had the issue happen again and a power button reboot fixed the problem.


----------



## timfitz99 (Jan 11, 2006)

It's definitely not the TV, but it's happened to me only when I left it on an OA network, and never while I was watching it. IE, left the tuner on OA Fox, turned off the TV, next day no picture.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Just had this problem again the other night. I tried to tune in an OTA HD station and the video went blank, the audio was fine. I could get the onscreen guide thought. Only a reboot "solved" the problem. But I am sure it will happen again, it has happened several times so far.


----------



## foosnake (May 8, 2005)

I have also had the problem several times and I am using DVI. Soft reboot cleared the problem. I am going to get a 622 after April anyway.


----------



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

timfitz99 said:


> It's definitely not the TV, but it's happened to me only when I left it on an OA network, and never while I was watching it. IE, left the tuner on OA Fox, turned off the TV, next day no picture.


Mine did it again last night. The unit was not left on (and was working correctly when it was turned off) but when it "woke up" to record an OTA timer for CSI it had the no video problem. The PIP swap function worked to view one of the SAT tuners but the OTA picture was only restored after a soft reboot.

I am hooked up using the component connections.


----------



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

It happened again last night. I went almost 2 weeks this time without it occuring. I assume the box is running on L2.84 now (forgot to check - oops!) and I'm running in single mode.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

I've only seen this problem when I turn off the 942 while tuned to an OTA channel.

I can avoid the problem by hitting the PIP button and swapping pictures. The primary picture is still black, but the secondary channel is visible if I swap to it. I run in single mode.


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

Just thought I would post that this happened to me for the first time since getting the 942 in November too. TV2 was working fine, but no video on TV1 (using component). A soft reboot fixed the problem.


----------



## mikeshlz (Mar 7, 2006)

My bug report is the same as this issue. Black screen, audio no video. 

Scenario 1. OTA-HD usage with low signal strength. 

Scenario 2. Unattended recording. (of OTA-HD)


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

I was having this problem a couple times a week when I first hooked up my OTA antenna. My signal was up and down on all locals because I had my antenna laying in my attic.

After a couple weeks I found the time to mount the antenna outside and install a CM amp. My signal is 90+ on all channels and I have not seen the video drop out issue for 2 months.

If I recall, everytime I had the video problem was when I was watching an OTA channel and I was losing signal.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

So has Dish ever really acknowledged this problem or indicated a fix was forthcoming? Seems like lots of people are experiencing it.


----------



## beagle (Nov 15, 2005)

Count me in too. Its been happening more and more. the latest being tonight.

Like everybody else, we were watching OTA when it happened.

I've got a 622 coming, hopefully it doesn't have the same problems


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I had a problem of video and no audio 2 nights ago.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

Me too. I have had this several times. as a result I have missed some recordings. This problem has been going on for a long time. 
If they don't get this fixed soon, i am jumping ship.


----------



## SNT (Mar 9, 2004)

Just happened to me again a few minutes ago. Had to reboot.


----------



## fdelin (Nov 14, 2005)

Count me in as well. Happened on Friday the 14th. As well as several times before. Sounds like it happened to my boss' brother in law last week too. You can also add in the periodic receiver initated warm boot to the list of oddities as well. Seems to happen usually when I go into or out of HBO/SHO HD by entering the channel number. Has happened twice now.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

After reading through all the replies for this topic, spread out for such a long period of time, I couldn't help but include the following examples of typical forum behavior:

*How many forum members does it takes to change a light bulb?*

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs

1 to move it to the Lighting section

2 to argue then move it to the Electricals section

7 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs

5 to flame the spell checkers

3 to correct spelling/grammar flames

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another 6 to condemn those 6 as stupid

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp"

15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct

19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb forum

11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum

36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty

7 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs

4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's

3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group

13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too"

5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"

13 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs"

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

igleaner said:


> ...
> 
> 1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.


Aren't forums fun!!!


----------



## SNT (Mar 9, 2004)

igleaner said:


> After reading through all the replies for this topic, spread out for such a long period of time, I couldn't help but include the following examples of typical forum behavior:
> 
> *How many forum members does it takes to change a light bulb?*
> 
> ...


Then there the ones who contrubute absolutely nothing productive to the thread.

-SNT


----------

